# I've got the buzzing after shut down too.



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

With as many of these cars that are doing this I suspect this is part of the car's normal cool down after being driven. Mine does it intermittently and it doesn't seem to impact the car in any way.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've had similar issues with my 2012 Cruze since it's been new. 5 years and 60,000 miles later, and no problems, and I still don't know what module it is.

My module noises under the hood seem to occur after short trips, and then shutting the car off. 

The modules in the cruze are not as quiet as a customer would expect. With the hood up, engine off, unlocking and opening doors, closing door, you can hear some type of electrical noise in the engine compartment. 

I think your going to have a hard time with a technician attempting to find this, unless you can make it happen while it's in the shop.

If it helps, I've been reading the forums for over 5 years, and I don't believe anyone has replaced electrical modules due to mass failures.


----------



## belome (Sep 30, 2016)

One thing I fear regarding this is battery drain. I live in the north and I fear that if it gets cold enough it could affect the battery, assuming whatever is making the noise is using any great amount of electricity from my battery.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

belome said:


> One thing I fear regarding this is battery drain. I live in the north and I fear that if it gets cold enough it could affect the battery, assuming whatever is making the noise is using any great amount of electricity from my battery.


If your battery dies early it's not because of these noises. I've had my Cruze for 5 years and am still on the original battery. I even have the HVAC afterblow turned on which runs the cabin blower after the car's been turned off.

I periodically check by battery by checking the actual voltage prior to starting the car. It's still around 11.9 to 12.1 volts before the engine starts, even after sitting all weekend in the single digit temperatures we had last week.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

From what I know this is normal. Mine has done the same thing since new, never had the first issue. I have a 2013 LTZ/RS with 70k miles on it. I never think twice about it, and it only last for a few seconds and then shuts off. I think I was told by my friend, who is a master mechanic at the dealership I use for warranty work, and also owns a Cruze, that it is part of the electronics on the car making the noises. He told me it was normal. I've owned this car over 4 years, and it has never caused me an issue whatsoever.


----------



## belome (Sep 30, 2016)

I just read that you can put a 94R in our battery tray... that is awesome.

I own a VW TDI and have an AGM 94R in that, I'm pretty sure I'll be able to start my Cruze at any temp using one of those in my Cruze.


----------



## belome (Sep 30, 2016)

winks79 said:


> and it only last for a few seconds and then shuts off.


I was in the minutes not seconds. Maybe it is something different.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

No, mine it the same sound as yours. Time varies with mine.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Mine was fixed by programming an HVAC module. It tended to do it after I was running the AC compressor. It hasn't happened since.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

jmlo96 said:


> Mine was fixed by programming an HVAC module. It tended to do it after I was running the AC compressor. It hasn't happened since.


Very possible that is the problem, but it does not hurt anything by not having it reprogrammed. I've never had to take mine in to the dealer for anything. If and when I do, I will have that checked.


----------



## belome (Sep 30, 2016)

Is there a TSB or anything that I can supply my dealer with?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

belome said:


> I just read that you can put a 94R in our battery tray...


Tell me more


----------



## belome (Sep 30, 2016)

Blasirl said:


> Tell me more


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-gen1-audio-electronics/95930-cruze-battery-upgrade-options.html

It appears they have a universal battery tray, and they made it large enough to accommodate the battery the diesel needs.

At least that is the way I read it.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Unfortunately I don't have a TSB number. I had it fixed about 2 weeks after I bought the car because my Dad is a GM tech and he looked it up. It should be pretty easy for them to look up. The fix was to reprogram something with the HVAC.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

belome said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-gen1-audio-electronics/95930-cruze-battery-upgrade-options.html
> 
> It appears they have a universal battery tray, and they made it large enough to accommodate the battery the diesel needs.
> 
> At least that is the way I read it.


Yeah, when I replaced my battery a couple of months back, I put an H7/94R in mine.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

belome said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-gen1-audio-electronics/95930-cruze-battery-upgrade-options.html
> 
> It appears they have a universal battery tray, and they made it large enough to accommodate the battery the diesel needs.
> 
> At least that is the way I read it.


Thanks for the info:

My research shows 

2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel 2.0L Turbo Dsl DOHC 4cyl Duralast Platinum Battery, Part Number: H7-AGM: 

$206.99 (Core $18.00)
-20%
$165.59


DieHard Gold AGM Automotive Battery - Group Size EP-94R (Price with Exchange)

Regular price $211.99
Your savings - $31.80 (15% off online only - free in store pickup)
$180.19


Interstate Batteries Part # MT5-94R/H7

Sugg Retail Price
$259.95 - $288.95


----------



## belome (Sep 30, 2016)

I got the battery for my TDI at sams club. 

Many people say not to use an AGM in a vehicle not designed for them, but I do it anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

